# Split ends?



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

This probably seems nit-picky, but since Mulder's little tick incident I've had to give him a thorough looking over. 

I noticed around his neck he has a LOT of split ends... basically every hair from an inch past his ears, all the way down to his shoulder blades. Its mostly on the neck, but there's some splitting on his tail too.

I suspect it has something to do with his collar. Its leather, and he wears it loose, but I do keep it on him 24/7. Its probably nothing serious, but I can't help but be curious. I've never seen this on a dog before!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I have never noticied that on our dogs, but they do not wear their collars all the time. Strange that you would notice the same thing on the tail, though, if it was the collar?

I have heard some mention that the furminator breaks hairs on their dog(s)? I have not experienced that but just a thought?!?!? Do you use the furminator or some other brush that may cause this?


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I use a standard large bristle brush, and a slicker w/ thick-ish plastic bristles? 

Both brushes were used on the shepherd I owned before Mulder, and I never noticed anything like this! Then again, she had a much more plush coat... Mulder's is very tight.


----------

